# What medications have helped reduce or eliminate your dp/dr?



## dax (Mar 16, 2005)

Paxil did nothing for me. I am trying effexor xr now.


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2004)

Lamotrigine, which is an anti-epilepsy medication, and Prozac is doing it for me right now. It's definitely helping. It's an experimental treatment being used by the DP research unit in London

david


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

I tried many meds. Mirtazapine (Remeron) kind of helped with the energy level but i put on 60 pounds and had to stop it. I tried Celexa and 2 weeks after beginning it i had a full 10 days of complete remission only to relapse after that. I've noticed that clonazepam(Rivotril) help stabilize my symptoms.

I also tried Risperidone (Risperdal) witch help a lot in my case. Paxil made my symptoms really worse interesting that Celexa another ISRS just had the opposite effect. Now i am taking Zoloft with help control my line of toughts. The med that helped the most in my case is moldafinil (Allertec) it really helped my get out of the "transe" feeling. I feel really better since i started it and have been able to get back to work. But its not a full remission i still feel "weird" to some degree or other.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm two weeks off everything - I was on SSRIs and a high dose of benzos for 8 years. I wanted a med vacation to see what the real problem undereverything was. I realized during the past two weeks that I have this disorder, and looking back both benzos and SSRIs helped. Benzos got nasty though - I got really addicted and the withdrawal is a nightmare. I have a feeling the SSRIs helped too.


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels (Nov 17, 2004)

Which meds helped?

none, they caused dp/dr for me.


----------



## revdoc (Jan 2, 2005)

David said:


> Lamotrigine, which is an anti-epilepsy medication, and Prozac is doing it for me right now. It's definitely helping. It's an experimental treatment being used by the DP research unit in London
> david


Yes, Lamotrigine, also recommended by the London DP unit has been the firstdrug that has greatly helped me. Not cured by any means, but Lamotrigine plus citalopram has given me much of my spontaneity back and reduced my anxiety also. It's still gradually increasing in its effect.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

I started Parnate and Xanax about 10 years ago. They work to the point that I can go weeks, maybe even months without ever even thinking about DP/DR. Every once in a while I'll look at my hand, or a tree, or whatever, and ask myself whether it looks unreal or not. The answer I come up with is that I honestly can't tell. Considering how overwhelmingly unreal things were before, I feel basically cured. That is, until my script runs out. The wolf is always still there at the door, waiting for me to run out of Xanax, and then everything comes back with avengance, almost like I've pissed it off or something.

I do still have some residual emotional numbing. I'm hoping lamotrigine will help with that. I'll let y'all know one way or the other how it goes. My appt. is tomorrow, so I'll hopefully have something to report by early October.


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

I started Seroxat (SSRI) 3 years ago. It was prescribed by my psychiatrist for anxiety. It did its job very well I have to say, until this year...The company changed the meds and now it is not doing its job as good as before  Still thinking about increasing the dose. Anyway, since it isn't going so well, I searched for fellow DP/DR's and found this board.


----------

